# Cloudy spot on both eyes of my female betta



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi there,

I have had an elephant ear female betta for the last 6 months,
she is doing great and eats like crazy (probably way too much so I'm reducing food) but for the last 3 weeks I have noticed cloudy spots on both of her eyes.
The cloudy spots seem to be on the surface of her eyes (cf. picture) it doesnt seem to affect her though and she behaves as usual.









After doing a bit of research,
I am thinking of 3 possible options: overfeeding, some sort of cataract disease/bad genetics, or lesions on the eyes.
I have reduced the food for the last 5 days, but as you can see on the pic she is still pretty fat (feeling bad for turning her into this...)
The cloudy spots don't seem to affect her vision for now, and I'm hoping it will stay like this.

Water parameters are good, tank is non-co2 no ferts, 0 amonia/nitrites/nitrates, 75F and GH KH at normal levels.

Any advice or knowledge on what this could be?
_
PS: pic might be misleading as it kinda looks like fungus, but I dont think it is.
Both spots are identical, in the same region of both eyes, and they are only on the surface (no fuzziness)_

Thanks in advance!

Nicolas


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm also considering isolating her in a small tank with 1tbs/gal of salt to see if that helps,
it seems some people got rid of these symptoms on their bettas by doing this...


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Youmakemesohappy said:


> After doing a bit of research,
> I am thinking of 3 possible options: overfeeding, some sort of cataract disease/bad genetics, or lesions on the eyes.
> I have reduced the food for the last 5 days, but as you can see on the pic she is still pretty fat (feeling bad for turning her into this...)
> The cloudy spots don't seem to affect her vision for now, and I'm hoping it will stay like this.
> ...


Give her clean water. Do more frequent small water changes.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I posted this awhile back. It might give you some answers

Aquarium Fish: The 'Eyes' Have it: A Review of Eye Health in Aquarium Fishes - Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the answers and for the article.
I'm gonna be making small water changes every other day + reducing food amounts and keep track of how things are evolving.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Quick update,

Things seem to be getting worse, the cloudiness on the eyes is expanding and becoming more opaque/white.
She remains as active as ever, it doesnt seem to affect her.
Tank water is clean, did small water changes every day, but thinking of isolating her in a QT tank with some aquarium salt.

If anybody had experienced with such symptoms or additional advice please let me know!


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

So I came back from a trip to the US and found that my betta is getting worst.
Attached is a photo showing her eyes.








The cloudiness in her eyes has turned white + is growing towards the outer edges of her eyes (as opposed to the center in the early stages)
She is as active as ever, but I can tell her vision is affected.

I infused some food with Kanaplex + Focus today, hoping this will help.
If anybody know what sort of sickness this is and what possible treatments there are please let me know!!!


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

BUMP! 2 more photos to show the symptoms on her eyes.
















I have been mixing frozen brine shrimp with Kanaplex + Focus.
It's been 3 days and no noticeable improvements.
I also do a 10% water change everyday and the water is as clean as it can be...

Anybody has some advice or can ID what this disease can be?
Is it eye fungus, cloudy eye???

Thanks in advance!

Nicolas


----------



## Amdawn (Sep 22, 2021)

This looks like cloudy eye. Try treating with antibiotics. Kanaplex is always a good one. Is that a white spot on the mouth as well?


----------

